

Show HN: My TV show Chrome extension now works as a web app too - SchizoDuckie
http://DuckieTV.github.io/DuckieTV/

======
projct
Trakt syncing would be great for this. [http://trakt.tv/api-
docs](http://trakt.tv/api-docs) :)

